# Entertainment in the Imperium



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder... What's the entertainment like in the Imperium?... Surely there's something besides dedicating your life to the Emperor?... Sports, plays, songs or something?... I've never heard of anyone mentioning any of those things when talking about the Imperium, hehe... What do you think?

(There's probably a thread about this somewhere, but I had the urge to make my first thread on the forums, hehe.)


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

in eisenhorn and ravener, the characters make reference to "pound" music in the subsids and sinks which i take it is similar to dance music


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Imperium isn't centralised culturally. Thus different worlds and sectors will have different opportunities, traditions, pass-times etc.

For the most part the Imperium is a harsh and vile regime where the vast majority of its citizens are ignorant of the dangers of the galaxy and live in terrible conditions. I imagine they would partake in 'activities' whenever they got the opportunity, but apart from that it really depends on the world or system. Heck some worlds may even consider sports dangerous in the sense that they give an oppressed people some measure of freedom (like when the Catholic Church condemned football!)

In the Imperial Army and Navy though whatever free time they do have is probably usually spent gambling, drinking, and playing certain games.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im reading Storm of Iron and (like most militarys) the free time is spent on drinking, bets, and gambling. As good as it gets really.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I have heard that on some worlds they have like carnivals,etc. A inquisitor was investigating one that would show up at random, abduct a few people and then disappear. Turns out Slaanesh was having some fun. For the most part drinking, drugs and gambling is probably a big thing. My intention, during my first week in the Imperium, would be to get so plastered that if Kharne himself were to appear in my bathroom I would be so drunk that I wouldn't care. Imagine Spess Mehrens playing Rugby or Hockey though. That would be epic.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Space marines vs. local PDF in a kind of guards vs. inmates would be epic. Actually, maybe not. It would be short and sweet. God - 40k needs a Blood Bowl equivalent.

Necromunda makes references to drinking, gambling and the like.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

everyone seems to drink amasec and play regicide too


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

There are Picters and such, and camcoders, so propably, Television exists on more developed worlds such as hive worlds... on feudal worlds it could be chivlary tournaments or something...


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Theres a long list of drugs in 40k so thats one thing, Hivers seem to like grimey sci-fi techno, guards gamble and play cards, rich people do whatever it is they do.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

According to the Ciaphas Cain novels, Inquisitor Vale makes reference to some Imperial holo-pict show that is for children. It is about some crazy arbites officer that takes on gangsters and Heretics with a huge gun


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

I forgot about holo-dramas


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

For the average down-trodden citizen it seems that drugs are the way to roll. From opiates to alcohol, when your life sucks, get high.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

In the Horus Heresy series (note taking place 10k years before), but to me it seems like going to operas and big musical events might be something to do on the spare time or create art (much taking from the book Fulgrim).

You mentioned gambling, drinking but I think in Gaunts Ghosts brothels are mentioned as well. All these things are typical to soldiers witnessing horrible stuff on a daily basis. Im suprised to hear of a Guardsman who isnt a alcoholic.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh well Brothels go without saying innit. Just one of the standard things soldiers do.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

In the Ciaphas Cain novel "For The Emperor" he mentions he attended a swank party at the Governors mansion and he said they had singing and dancing, he says he even got to dance with a hot singer. (I question the attractiveness of women in the 41st millennium, humanity seems to have degraded in the far future so I could imagine what people really look like.) 

With that, I suppose the wealthy get together and throw elegant parties and such but the poor do usually poor people stuff, like drink! He mentions in the same novel they have pubs so you can pretty much guess what the general population does there  (If people really are as unattractive as I think they are in the far future, there must be extra drinking!) 


What I would REALLY like to know is if there are nerds, geeks etc. etc. in the 41st millennium that get a kick out of hacking stuff, playing with "simulators" all day, read fictional periodicals (comics/manga), and of course, play with plastic futuristic/fantasy soldiers! :laugh:


----------



## kalin bloodhowl (Dec 2, 2009)

The rogue trader rpg book has a bit of info on entertainment, apart from the massive use of drugs and alcohol, there are dancers, musicians, singer and storytellers through-out the imperium


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Think they play Hackey-sack? Get high, drunk and kick it. :alcoholic:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

a day of a civilian

get out of bed, get drunk, go to work, create a system wide electricity meltdown, get high, go home, watch the black not working screen of the tv, go to sleep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sex drugs and rock and roll. Just watch that you don't add Slaneesh worship or an inquisitor will kick down your door.


----------



## welshboy600 (Dec 22, 2009)

How dare you, there is nothing but dedication to the Emperor! The inquisition would have your head for such talk.

Only joking, Its a great thought, what do they do in such long trips to the different battle zones. I do believe the Gaunt Ghosts books also make reference to drinking, cards and gambling in the guard, and I think there is something about inter gaurd events and rivalries between the various groups or guardsmen. Not all of them can be really nasty surely. 

I wonder what the space marines get up to when they have nothing to do. God only knows what those chaos lot are up to in the eye of terror and we all know what those Dark Eldar are up to.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> What I would REALLY like to know is if there are nerds, geeks etc. etc. in the 41st millennium that get a kick out of hacking stuff, playing with "simulators" all day, read fictional periodicals (comics/manga), and of course, play with plastic futuristic/fantasy soldiers! :laugh:


I would look amongst the Mechanicus for such people.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Judging from how Eisenhorn met Alizebeth Bequin its safe to say that prostitutes exist in 40k. Going by how bad the Imperium is, they probably get a lot of business.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

I know that depending on the world, but there are night clubs, bars, Sporting events, concerts among other forms of entertainment. drugs, spirits, and cards are not the only form of entertainment. if you read the Gaunts ghosts novels it mentions several forms.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bah, the standard imperial citizen's life is such a bore!
Turn to Chaos!
Choose one of the Four and you can study forbidden manuscripts, do questionable things to prisoners, make blood flow without reason and tend to the fungi garden growing on your toe!
Or worship Chaos Undivided, progress through the ranks and have all these fantastic rewards for the price of one, small soul (does not necessarily have to be yours!).

Call '1-800-ChaosRulez' now and get a free 'How to scratch your back with a chainaxe' handbook for free!

******

Now for on-topic business.
There isn't really anything I could add. Gambling, alcohol etc. etc.
Rich dudes have music and stuff.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

well we know the Tau empire has television. There was a story in the first Tau codex where a news reporter for the Tau was making a live report as they were battling some Imperial Guardsmen


----------



## Lucky_Marine (Feb 5, 2010)

When your on Catchan you dont HAVE free time because you're too busy being alert for any beast that decides to go a-bump in the trees.

And what would you think Cadians do? 78% of the population is under arms. Hard time to think of stuff to do 

I suppose the Imperials have a version of "The Game" and that other than that they decide to read they're guardsman manual(every guardsman is given a handbook that dictates everything from maintaining they're lasgun to the proper way to engage an ork in close combat)

Personally I would think they would share made up stories of fictional heroes of the Imperium.(or maybe guardsman Marbo, he is sorta a legend)


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

When soldiers of the Imperial Guard get bored they get together in small groups, make sure the inquisition isn't listening, and start talking all orky like.

We're not the only ones who think it's cute.


----------



## Lucky_Marine (Feb 5, 2010)

Win :victory:


K3k3000 said:


> When soldiers of the Imperial Guard get bored they get together in small groups, make sure the inquisition isn't listening, and start talking all orky like.
> 
> We're not the only ones who think it's cute.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

There is opera, dance, heavy metal and rock music to name but a few. There are also balls and other dancing events. As mentioned before, the Imperials do a lot of drugs and narcotics, a very popular choice being lho sticks which seem to be the 40k equivalent of a cigarette. Drinking is also a dominant theme, as is gambling. 

Guardsmen "kick balls around" according to Dan Abnett's Gaunt's Ghost series. Imperial citizens can also listen to poetry, read books, admire paintings, watch documentaries (Horus Heresy series), look at picts and watch movies. 

They all seem to live mediocre/middle-class lives. Which is to say that they have certain luxuries.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Chances are what they would find amusing is what we would find amusing. Some dipshit getting hit in the balls is probably going to warrant the same number of sniggers in the 41st millennium as it does in the 2nd millennium. When it comes right down to it, humans really don't evolve in respects to what we find funny or entertaining.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the imperial army played cards in the horus heresy series.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

In the Ravenor Rogue series one planet had a huge arena with Gladiatorial games -Mostly fought to a fairly bloody death. Some of the battles I recall were mutants dressed as clowns fighting a T-Rex equivalent and typical Roman-esque Gladiatorial fights/ beast brawls. Intermisions had scantily-clad acrobats and whatever singers were most popular at the time.

And remember- Good ol' Angron was "rescued" from a supposedly-advanced planet where cybernetically-enhanced bloodsports were the most popular entertainment...


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder if famous entertainers are poular exclusively within their home planets or are renowned throughout the system or even galaxy. Among trillions of human it's probably impossible to find an artist, actor, dancer, or singer who stands out significantly among the rest, and with warp travel being as dangerous as it is I can't see them visiting multiple audiences.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

sounds way more fun than where i live.


----------

